# The excitement here is not what it was 5 years ago



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys:

The excitement here is not what it was 5 years ago.

I am specifically referring to the Dave Fletcher build articles with the prototype research.

Are there more Dave Fletchers out there who could post similar steam locomotive build articles?

Don't look at me !

Norman


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

To be fair Norman, the hobby simply isn't the same anymore, at least not to me. There have been some big changes that have slowly occurred since the A: the Big Hindenburg event, and B: the economic crisis. 

For one thing, once dominant scale of 1/22 has with the Big Kaboom and the subsequent absence for almost 4 years, LGB/Marklin taken a decided backseat to 1/20 and 1/29 mfrs, another is that there are a whole lot less of us in 45mm gauge since the Great Toboggan Ride to economic chaos that began in 2008. At one time one could argue that large scale was no more relativity expensive than HO, that's no where near the case today. This is now an expensive hobby, so much of a change I doubt I would be in this scale given the new costs of track and even small locomotives can come in the high 3 figures today. Add that the very real schism between the 1/29 crowd and the 1/20 crowd, they are becoming very different in approach and method to each scale. 

Another BIG thing, and this is something I noticed personally in ALL scales especially the smaller scales, is the severe drop off in all scratchbuilding and kitbashing. Of course with more varied products being offered, the need to bash and scratch became less important, but I also noticed that alot of folks just don't seam to have the patience for kitbashing anymore. They want it now, and they want it from the factory with all the goodies already loaded. This is best shown in HO with the rise of the ready made building model, for Petes Sakes, there are ready built plastic MODEL KITS now. 

Dave's classes didn't end because he didn't want to do them anymore, the interest just dropped off until it wasn't worth it anymore. A very few finished the Mason Bogie project as part of the class, same for the 0-6-0 Porter. Problem after that was that everyone wanted to do the project that they were interested in and a consensus was hard to get, and the interest just petered out after that. 

Personally I stopped doing project building logs for 2 reasons, A: they are alot of work to document from start to finish, and B: if one gets the feeling no one is interested, its not worth it. I can remember making posts, having a few views, and absolutely no comments or feedback, I could show my project to my dog and get more feedback, yes he was just hungry and thought it was a treat, but you get what I mean. 

I only update my layout logs these days and will post updates on various projects, but very few seam interested in a start to finish log anymore, especially if its subject is completely outside their area of interest. My small 0-4-0 train stuff has gone from more or less mainstream in 2002 to whimsical niche in 2012. Knocked out of the limelight by massive K-27s and SD70's


I think its sad but that's the state of things. Anyway, I've rambled along here long enough.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, not many people seem to want to build stuff the way I do. And my muse isn't on speaking terms with me at the moment. 

I tried twice to run a new year's scratchbuild challenge, there was a little more interest last year than the first time (that didn't take much, tho). Unfortunately, I simply can't afford to supply prizes this year, so there is that. Vic are you willing pick up the ball? 

Plus I think a lot of the folks who were big into it years ago have burnt out, passed on, or just have nothing much new to share


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi vsmith and Mik: 

V. Smith , I am interested to read your feedback. Ramble on more if you want. 

The glory days for me were the days of the low priced Bachmann locos. 
400.00 mail order for a museum grade Bachmann 4-4-0 loco. 

Dave Fletcher's multiple kitbashes of the Delton C-16 were inspiring. I kept wondering where does Dave find the energy for all of his efforts? 

I do not want to rain on the 1:20 products, but the 1:22.5 stuff was my main interest to see what folks built using Bachmann drives and HLW 1:24 parts. 

Dave Fletcher's bash of the Bachmann Connie into a K-27 was also cool. All of this showed imagination. 

Now Bachmann has finally offered what folks want: 1:20 accurate 3 foot gauge track, super interior detailed caboose, super detailed trucks, the K-27 and the C-19. 

The LGB "American" line is now far too crude for the 1:20 folks. 

However, like many I would not enter largescale at today's pricing levels. 

O Scale is where I would devote my attention. 

Does anyone have the numbers for the largescale hobbyists today as compared to before the economic melt down? 

Have the still living mostly moved on to O Scale or perhaps back to HO Scale? 

Well, at least I can still view Dave Fletcher's web site for ideas! 


Norman


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I fled the smaller scales to avoid all the folks who insisted everybody else HAD to do things a certain way (theirs!). 

Now, I doubt I could even SEE n-scale. 

I do think a lot of the folks still in the hobby are pretty much just holding on to what they already have. It don't eat, and most used stuff ain't bringing real good money, either....... and the manufacturers currently only seem interested in catering to the deep pocket (and wide radius) crowd.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

And yet, three rail O is booming, HO is doing well, and the 16mm Association in the UK has more members now than in its history and more join in the past year including many here in the US. 

Food for thought.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Norman

Seems that live steam is always "exciting" with people building, doing modifications, kits and burnt fingers. There are several people on the forum that scratch build or kitbash. 
Presently, Billy is building the Uintah 2-6-6-2

Uintah

I am speculating that if the hobby was desperately lacking members then Accucraft, Aster, Roundhouse etc would not still be in business. The current and most recent
offerings seem to have a good market given the number of sells ($12.5K Challenger sold out). Without doubt having the economic floor dropping out from under
both customers and business is/was affecting all things in everyone's life. A hobby is not a basic requirement of life but it certainly makes the time pass
by having FUN (even in the tough times- remember Lionel and Mickey). Tough times and certainly hard choices...for some hobby involvement may not be a 
priority as it was 5 years ago but it does not mean they did not have the interest.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe if this forum actually worked properly and made it easy to post and sort more of us would post our projects?! 
I think interest waxes and wanes in all hobbies but in the smaller scales there are more kits and parts available to scratch builders and kitbashers and I think that makes a difference. For example this year a wide cab kit finally became available to make a SD-40-2(w) and that was enough to push me into making one. But post it here? Too frustrating plus I'm really put off by a certain mega poster to care much anymore, and I doubt I'm the only one.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 19 Dec 2012 07:10 AM 
plus I'm really put off by a certain mega poster to care much anymore, and I doubt I'm the only one. 

We all know who you mean, and no, you aren't the only one..
some members have left the forum completely over this one issue..it's still a major problem.

Scot


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

To paraphrase Mark Twain, “reports of the death of the model train hobby have been greatly exaggerated”. Excitement? Well, after nearly 50 years of HO modeling by me the prospect of starting a garden railway have me very excited. The last 6 months had me getting an education on garden railways via the Internet, etc.. It has been stimulating to say the least. These forums have been extremely helpful. I hope I am never too old to learn something new. I can’t wait to start my phase I work in the yard this spring. There are garden railroad items under my Christmas tree and plans galore on my desk. Yes, the hobby can get expensive and the economy has not helped things but I have so far managed to get what I need for well under 1K$. Attendance at several local model train shows this year seemed higher than I remember from past years. Many more families. We can probably thank Thomas the Tank Engine for an increase in interest among kids. Some of these kids will the model railroaders of tomorrow. So, at 60+ years old, I am still excited about model trains, whatever form they may take. 

Happy Holidays to all! 

Wayne 

Knackered Valley Railroad 
Long Island, NY


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 19 Dec 2012 01:53 AM 
I fled the smaller scales to avoid all the folks who insisted everybody else HAD to do things a certain way (theirs!). 

Now, I doubt I could even SEE n-scale. 

I do think a lot of the folks still in the hobby are pretty much just holding on to what they already have. It don't eat, and most used stuff ain't bringing real good money, either....... and the manufacturers currently only seem interested in catering to the deep pocket (and wide radius) crowd. 
Holy Cats Allen you said a mouthful of rant there in one sentence, I sold off some LGB stuff recently, after a few no-bid rounds and price drops I finally sold it for 50 cents on the dollar from what I paid for it. At least Bachmann seams to be trying to target the entry level folk with the Lil Big Hauler line.

I want to add one more thing to my initial ramble above, one other reason I don't post logs anymore is that I've been at this now for over a decade, I have bought, bashed and/or eventually sold off a ton of projects, my roster is larger than I'll ever need which means I simply don't have much going on anymore. The decision to rebuild the interior layout will mean more projects but its all on hiatus until I can clear the garage out of all the clutter.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 19 Dec 2012 08:29 AM {snip} but its all on hiatus until I can clear the garage out of all the clutter. 
Yeah, right, Victor... How long will that take????????









If your garage is like mine, we've never had a car in it...







It's full of train stuff and Christmas decorations....


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

If your garage is like mine, we've never had a car in it... It's full of train stuff and Christmas decorations.... 

+1


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I think there are scads of reasons why the forums are slow. The economy is one. I think another is a lack of "new" information. The posts are generally of the same content; types of road bed, brass vs. stainless vs. aluminum, 332 vs. 250, battery vs. electric, steam vs. diesel, big layout vs. small.... Nothing against anyone but honestly it gets old. Then you get the folks who can't let anything go and take every post personally, that gets old too. Also, if the site has problems or doesn't navigate well people won't hang around. I think the model train hobby as a whole is slower. I'm in two train groups and at 38 I'm the youngest person. Around here there isn't alot of train interest in younger people right now. 

I have made a few posts about builds that didn't get a lot of reaction so I figured people weren't interested so, I stopped. On that note Vic was talking about people not scratchbuilding anymore. There are alot of people who aren't interested in building models. I have a friend who is getting into HO and has zero desire to scratch build or build models. I asked him why and he said he wants to run trains not build models. Makes sense to me. I like building and running, some just like building etc etc etc. 

sorry for rambling 
Terry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

As much fun as it is, outdoor railroading is a lot more work than indoors. 
Grandiose plans are now tossed and half my layout has been elevated just to avoid Ma Nature's adjustments... and steep grades. 

Insta Town turned out to be a great learning project, boy has it deteriorated in just a couple of years. Hopefully painted on details will last longer than the broken off bits. 
I came from fine scale On3 and quickly realised that my open range desert area would demand compromise ... I need oversize rail! There's a thread about weeds and such, sometimes I think that would be better than during our summer Monsoons having the top inch of sand and animal poop move about, filling stream beds and fouling switches..... hey where did all this work come from???? 
I jus' wanna play trains! ... in an environment that doesn't promote block wiring, electronics I don't understand nor fine scale details. 
I burned out on the oval and it's gone. 
I'm forcing myself back to the basics, hoping I can get my locos running for the Holidays. Facing my fears nullifies any excitement! That comes when my grand nephews and neice see the new endeavour .... and like it! 

I've seen the Blue Smoke, my fears are real! With my sorry finances from cancer this is my last chance to get it right! 

Sorry Terry, I'm trying to let it go. 

Oh yeah, because I didn't know any better, I've done a couple of threads and the comments are few, but those are worth it to me. The best way to make a site active is to contribute... 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

I look at 10 garden railway websites daily, but I only look at new entrys, and then if it is something I am interested in. I might also add that these websites are great to find more information as I progress in building my indoor layout. 

I would love to participate in a construction of a small 0-4-0 steam or diesel loco if someone would be game enough to get the ball rolling. 

There is a great amount of people who talk to each other in a defence department about trains in general. They are interested in what happens in large scale railways even though many have HO stuff. 

Andrew 

Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 19 Dec 2012 09:39 AM 
Posted By vsmith on 19 Dec 2012 08:29 AM {snip} but its all on hiatus until I can clear the garage out of all the clutter. 
Yeah, right, Victor... How long will that take????????









If your garage is like mine, we've never had a car in it...







It's full of train stuff and Christmas decorations.... 
Luckily I stuff all the holiday decor up into the rafters. Gotta sell off two pieces of furniture and move a third back into the house, once tha'ts done its clearing out the old stuff the wife can't live without, despite not even remembering its been laying there forlorn and forgotten for over 6 years.Then I can park again....maybe.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well 
im excited, as i usually am every xmas 

running a NH genesis around the great room with budd cars, awesome to me- 
drinking scotch while watching them go after a day at the office 
enjoying life and my trains- 

wiring up some signals that light and work to control the siding 

I have asked santa for a marklin LGB cardinal beer car-latest version-the thought does indeed excite me for xmas morning 

i might suggest, that like those guitarists or other hobbiests that focus on acquiring new stuff, versus playing and learning music, and doing 

i suggest, in earnest, to revisit what you have and to play with it-ie operations, simple joy of running , switching, 
or this is the best time of year , imho, 
sharing with non-train types 


recently had my staff over for an informal xmas tot and nosh-and one guy, who grew up in Romania, was absolutely tickled and delighted by seeing a train going around at xmas-back to childhood for him-it was all he spoke of the next day at the office 

the excitement is what you make it, 
for me , ive learned that lots of stuff is fun, but you only need a little in reality 

and, as noted, there are ebbs and flows in most interests 

i disagree that things are unaffordable, i beleive that timing and patience can still yeild new toys, and good deals, 
and again, other than entertainment value or 'joy of ownership', ie collecting, 
you dont need but a couple of trains and trains yards to play well


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,


Agreed that there is not much scratch building compared to 5 years ago - at least I scratch build MOST of my stuff, primarily because I live the other side of the Atlantic Ocean, so to buy parts etc is expensive.

Also it is easier to make them where I can; some parts have to be bought, but the rest is from tube and plain sheet plastic etc..


David Fletcher is very busy, both with work, and a book he is putting together.

So its down to other members to add their experiences for us to learn from; David started his loco building series at just the right time for me: and from the series I have learned a lot, and I hope passed on some of what I have learned en route.

Agreed I concentrate on other things to coaches and loco's but that is as the items I build are what I want for my layout, and most is scratchbuilt.

There is from the replies I receive some interest, but the hobby is so large, that naturally I concentrate on what interests me; and as we are all aging inevitably time catches upon us!

There is not any difficulty in stringing together an article, it may take a time to get a good method, but with computers the nascent article can be changed 'ad infinitum' till you are ready to let us all know what you have been doing.Naturally as a photo is said to be worth a 1000 words those are also needed. That has also been made easier with the spread of good digital cameras and programs to adjust them.


There are a number of us who produce our handiwork, making whatever you want is relatively easy, and you can rectify mistakes, and learn even more 'en route' to completion, and though time consuming, is cheaper. The experience pickedup along the way will make your efforts better and better.

I wonder if the economic situation on both sides of the Atlantic is the real cause of the shortage of articles as members have to work longer for less money (I am one of the lucky ones, to a degree, as I am retired), and thus there is no time with all the many calls on reduced time for modelling?

I will continue making things,and the attendant articles, though other calls on my time do intrude on building time - even for me.


I totally concur that my interests are very specialized, but to a degree all of us are the same; the hobby is too large in its breadth and wide range of interests to be able to keep up with everything, so a certain reduction can creep in - that is specialization, and there is nothing wrong with that at all. New ideas can be learnt from all post/articles, it just needs the post/article to be written!




Happy Christmas to you all, and I hope that under the tree is something for the layout!

Yours Peter.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

A few folks are taking a brake. at less from G. For now..


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

John, by "not letting it go" I was refering to people not dropping an argument or flame war in posts. Sorry, rereading that post it was pretty vague. 

my bad  
Terry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew

I did not know there was 10 G sites.

can you list them?
MLS
LSC
Aristo
Bachman,, after that I am lost?


Posted By K.A.Simpson on 19 Dec 2012 02:04 PM 
I look at 10 garden railway websites daily, but I only look at new entrys, and then if it is something I am interested in. I might also add that these websites are great to find more information as I progress in building my indoor layout. 

I would love to participate in a construction of a small 0-4-0 steam or diesel loco if someone would be game enough to get the ball rolling. 

There is a great amount of people who talk to each other in a defence department about trains in general. They are interested in what happens in large scale railways even though many have HO stuff. 

Andrew 

Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think the economy has been the biggest culprit in the deterioration of the model railroad hobby. I know it has been with me. It's like I was hit between the eyes with a 2 x 4. 
Where I once had $200k in equity in my house, and had depended on that for a reverse mortgage to "enjoy" my final years, I now have little to no equity at all. No equity = no reverse mortgage. Add to that the cost of everything; fuel at $4.00 p/g +, and my medical insurance cost that has more than tripled in 6 years. I have had to resort to selling off many of my locomotives and cars just to help survive. Besides my personal problems, most of the brick and mortar stores are gone. You can't go anywhere without driving for miles to find a store to see anything before buying. And with the cost of fuel, driving miles to see something is out of the question. Meanwhile, what I have left in railroad equipment sits in boxes in 
the garage and bedroom waiting for the day when I may have money to build something where I can play.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sometimes it does seem pretty quiet around here and I cruise around looking for something to tweak my attention. I do miss Fletch's building logs and enjoy seeing others like it. Myself, I am not buying because I am not running since an 8-foot loop on the living room floor doesn't inspire me to aquire another loco or piece of rolling stock. But I am scrathbuilding structures, which takes up way more time than I have, given that I am anal and obsess over time consuming details. What I do buy is styrene (thanks Russ).


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I find making a build log here on MLS is very time consuming now with the forum changes. Its horribly difficult to post images either as a first class or non paying member. I have given up on paying as it was no better. My track building thread is on LSC as images and stuff is plain and simple. As for the building, most people did not build with David, many bought the parts and put them in a box, I am part culprit of that too but I have build a few of the coaches and have a few more to finish. Ive also got a Mason Bogie that is 80% done and the CCRR Porters are basically running chassis. Just some of the projects that I need to finish some day.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with Marty that some folks have taken a break due to one thing or another. The economy didn't help either too. 
I built and ran a building thread on making a Great Northern P-2 class 4-8-2 Mountain back in 2006 that took 2nd best in show at ECLSTS 2006. I know some folks were watching this thread back then. It was a good loco building thread. Now in 2010 I started on a GN Q-2 class 2-10-2 and an SD-9 loco. Then later in the spring, my mother passed away and life changed for us. For the better in the long run, but for over a year I had my mothers estate to deal with, working with my uncle to settle on 2 properties of her's in FL and in MN. My wife and I bought a house here in GA and moved during 2011 into 2012, then upgraded and sold our FL condo earlier this year. But I do plan to get back to these projects. Sorry they are standard gauge, but I don't do narrow gauge. Since last Sept. It's been more important to me to start building a new layout here at the new house rather then finish projects. I started a thread there that's now 8 pages long, but I assure you I will get back to work on these locos soon.

Rocky


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

```
can you list them?
MLS
LSC
Aristo
Bachman,, after that I am lost?
```
 There is Steam in the Garden. Very easy to post pictures and no fees.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 19 Dec 2012 10:34 PM 

```
can you list them? MLS LSC Aristo Bachman,, after that I am lost?
```
 There is Steam in the Garden. Very easy to post pictures and no fees. 
There are many website world wide for example:
G1MRA 
http://www.gaugeone.org/index.htm 




http://www.g-scale-society.co.uk/
http://www.gauge1north.org.uk/

Even on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/user/Gauge1channel

Switzerland 

Swiss Gauge One 

Denmark 

I am guessing that every country has there own "MLS" site...

Then there are the numerous personal or business related website all offer information: MTH, Marklin, Roundhouse, Accucraft, Aster,etc


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

OMG Some of you guys are such a bunch of old Ladies, Wa Wa Wa I dont like that someone posts alot, I dont like when the owner doesnt keep the web site perfect or I dont like certain people.

Well there a fix for this stuff DONT COME HERE. I know theirs a lot of people that act like baby's in our Hobby but really? This is just a Forum that's it. People Die, people change interest, people move to 

other sites cause they think there better. Point is dont become like some of the other folk in the hobby that feel there better than everyone else and leave to start there own Yahoo group which failed miserably

then started there own web site thinking they were going to put MLS and other sites out of business and that recently failed as well. You know, not every (JOE-BLOW) knows it all. all forums have there good and bads.

My opinion is this web site has seen better times but life's to short to cry about it even thou some people like to.

Jethro


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well there a fix for this stuff DONT COME HERE 
I think there's been a lot of that, as Jason said above. I didn't even post my latest project photos here and I thought long and hard about whether to renew last year so it seems that all my phto archives will disappear in a few months time!

Since the Moderators took over they have erred on the side of caution and (imho) over-edited some threads they thought were getting off-topic (I came back one day and a whole bunch of posts disappeared, including mine, with no apology from the Moderator.) Then there was the fiasco of the 'social media' features that arrived when this latest s/w was installed, so you had to "friend" anyone who you wanted to send a message to. Easily fixed, but it was a pain while it lasted. Then there's the search function, that resulted in all the new members asking the same old questions time after time - or maybe it was the refusal of the owner to improve the FAQs? 

Some days there's hardly anything of interest - I confess to being a 1/20th scale type, so USATrains new autoracks are just a yawn to me. I'm sure they are delightful, though!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_And for some more positive thoughts (in a separate thread in case the Moderator decides Jethro is inappropriate) . . ._ 

About 5 years ago the Bachmann On30 stuff started arriving. That (I think) is quite attractive to the 1/22.5 crowd and a much less expensive bet than switching to 1/20th scale. 

The comments about prices and the economy are valid, but then Bachmann addressed that with the L'il Big Hauler line, and I've always been able to find what I needed on sale at a more reasonable price.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been trying to make good posts, but I have been a bit busy lately with my fathers estate/new job.

Some updates, hobbywise lol,


1. Tradewinds & Atlantic now has a 3 rail loop (solid atlas) added to the inside of the track (I got voted as a director again for another 2 year term).
2. My scratch build tool money (lathe and mill and silver solder tools) went into my aster Berk :-D (no regrets hehe) - I will still acquire my tools to build and post stuff here, lots of projects to do.
3. Got caught up on my fpv flying machine lol - waay to much fun to be had (http://forums.openpilot.org/topic/1...ntry155617) - yes I can aerial video and follow along a steam engine if I wanted to lol


That plus a 2 year old, I run out of time alot



Building logs coming up,

I have a unbuilt Regner Williamette shay on my bench for this week 










-Andrew


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 
The Master Classes where backin 2001 & 2002, thats when and why I joined the site. Not to much was on the market in 120.3 back then, look what we have now. I have some of the AMS cars honestly I could not build them for what I paid for them ($50 to $60 each). There is a lot more choices in locos today than there was back in 2002. This may be the reason for less scratch building. 
I'm excited though I just bought a Hartland way car kit, a connie in peices, and a large crate of track. This spring I'll be starting my RR 

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jethro J. on 20 Dec 2012 09:00 AM 
OMG Some of you guys are such a bunch of old Ladies, Wa Wa Wa I dont like that someone posts alot, I dont like when the owner doesnt keep the web site perfect or I dont like certain people.

Well there a fix for this stuff DONT COME HERE. I know theirs a lot of people that act like baby's in our Hobby but really? This is just a Forum that's it. People Die, people change interest, people move to 

other sites cause they think there better. Point is dont become like some of the other folk in the hobby that feel there better than everyone else and leave to start there own Yahoo group which failed miserably

then started there own web site thinking they were going to put MLS and other sites out of business and that recently failed as well. You know, not every (JOE-BLOW) knows it all. all forums have there good and bads.

My opinion is this web site has seen better times but life's to short to cry about it even thou some people like to.

Jethro
Whoa dude, harsh language for the "old ladies" here!







As a matter of fact, the "old ladies wa, wa, wa" were PAYING members of this site, as many of us were when we first joined ten plus years ago. These folks were the ones that added so much to this site, in experience and information and helped to promote and bring so many new members here.







From YOUR profile, I noticed that you are not paying dues to help keep this site going (maybe put your money where your mouth is) AND you have been a member for all of eight months. Instead of picking on the "old ladies wa, wa, wa", maybe you could start supporting the site monetarily AND maybe look back on some of the history of this site and then you may possibly change YOUR attitude about some of these"old ladies". Just a thought.


----------



## tom p (Jan 30, 2009)

For those who post their projects-- DON"T QUIT. Many of us are lurkers who just eat up your ideas,. We do not post much as we are learners. Our projects are much simpler using your expertise. A quick check will show there are probably about 20-1 viewers vs posters. Also, many post once and are ridiculed by a major poster and are too embarassed to try again.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Careful there, some of us "Old Ladies" can get pretty gangsta if provoked









I still try to post, but like I said, my project load is way down, and I'm a niche in a niche modeler.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Better to be niche.... 

Than No niche at all!!!! 

Keep it up - As I will !! 

Guess that makes Me a super sized Niche , eh!!


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 20 Dec 2012 03:43 PM 
Posted By Jethro J. on 20 Dec 2012 09:00 AM 
OMG Some of you guys are such a bunch of old Ladies, Wa Wa Wa I dont like that someone posts alot, I dont like when the owner doesnt keep the web site perfect or I dont like certain people.

Well there a fix for this stuff DONT COME HERE. I know theirs a lot of people that act like baby's in our Hobby but really? This is just a Forum that's it. People Die, people change interest, people move to 

other sites cause they think there better. Point is dont become like some of the other folk in the hobby that feel there better than everyone else and leave to start there own Yahoo group which failed miserably

then started there own web site thinking they were going to put MLS and other sites out of business and that recently failed as well. You know, not every (JOE-BLOW) knows it all. all forums have there good and bads.

My opinion is this web site has seen better times but life's to short to cry about it even thou some people like to.

Jethro
Whoa dude, harsh language for the "old ladies" here!







As a matter of fact, the "old ladies wa, wa, wa" were PAYING members of this site, as many of us were when we first joined ten plus years ago. These folks were the ones that added so much to this site, in experience and information and helped to promote and bring so many new members here.







From YOUR profile, I noticed that you are not paying dues to help keep this site going (maybe put your money where your mouth is) AND you have been a member for all of eight months. Instead of picking on the "old ladies wa, wa, wa", maybe you could start supporting the site monetarily AND maybe look back on some of the history of this site and then you may possibly change YOUR attitude about some of these"old ladies". Just a thought.









If you bothered to READ my post you would have seen that I was defending the site.....







And guys like you.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have thought long and hard about responding to this thread. I have found MLS to be a 2-way street. I have benefited from the knowledge presented here and I hope that my 30+ years of experience has helped others. I come in several times a day. I am always curious about what people are doing and asking about. One thing that I have learned over the years is that there is rarely a unique answer to a question posed by a beginner or an experienced modeller. The more different answers a questioner gets the better chance he has of solving his particular problem. No two railroads and owners are alike.


I have made new friends, both virtual and real. I am looking forward to meeting John (Totalwrecker) and Flagstaff LGB when we are out in Arizona this winter. I have met and benefited from Stan Cedarleaf (many new decals that helped me repaint and reletter cars that I wouldn't have bought if I didn't know he was there), Barry Olsen ( helped with a new drive for my Bachmann Connie), Rodney Edington (who built great drives for my Bachmann Ks), and Axel Tillman (Train-Li, for LGB parts). I got to meet Dirk (SD90WLMT) at an event in Phoenix last spring. 

There are still a lot of people here that I would like to meet and shake their hands and share a face to face conversation (and perhaps a brew).

Chuck


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Jethro reminds me a very great deal of a guy named Nick Savatgy, who used to love to pee in the pool and was finally banned. 

I did a long thread this summer about downsizing a Bachmann Annie to 1:29--it seemed to generate a lot of interest. I got a great deal of very helpful advice and there seemed to be a number of people interested, people who kindly shared their experience

For me the problem is lack of 1:29 kitbash platforms. Aristo hasn't made a run of their Pacific drive block for quite a while--I can't find one and so my plan to make a PRR G5 has been on hold. Also they aren't making the Mikado/Consol/Mallet block either, or at least I can't find any, and that's another project, to make a 1:29 forney, on hold. Ebay is full of old-style Pacifics, but the new ones are very pricey and more rare. If I was a better modeler and had more tools I'd make it from scratch. 

I think a good deal of the lag has to do with the fact that there's not much stuff on the market right now.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By lownote on 20 Dec 2012 06:12 PM 
Jethro reminds me a very great deal of a guy named Nick Savatgy, who used to love to pee in the pool and was finally banned. 

I did a long thread this summer about downsizing a Bachmann Annie to 1:29--it seemed to generate a lot of interest. I got a great deal of very helpful advice and there seemed to be a number of people interested, people who kindly shared their experience

For me the problem is lack of 1:29 kitbash platforms. Aristo hasn't made a run of their Pacific drive block for quite a while--I can't find one and so my plan to make a PRR G5 has been on hold. Also they aren't making the Mikado/Consol/Mallet block either, or at least I can't find any, and that's another project, to make a 1:29 forney, on hold. Ebay is full of old-style Pacifics, but the new ones are very pricey and more rare. If I was a better modeler and had more tools I'd make it from scratch. 

I think a good deal of the lag has to do with the fact that there's not much stuff on the market right now. 

HMMMMMMMMM I heard Nick didnt care much for you either, And i believe he asked for his membership back and left. You really should get your facts correct Mikey. 

Please dont still be mad because you couldnt figure out the new QSI. i'm sure if you asked Nick he might help you.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Nick,
long time no see, hows it going bud?
I was wondering if you ever got that GG1 board back from QSI I gave you?
My phone took a dump awhile back and I lost your contact info.
Let me know, Ron


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jethro J. on 20 Dec 2012 05:35 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 20 Dec 2012 03:43 PM 
Posted By Jethro J. on 20 Dec 2012 09:00 AM 
OMG Some of you guys are such a bunch of old Ladies, Wa Wa Wa I dont like that someone posts alot, I dont like when the owner doesnt keep the web site perfect or I dont like certain people.

Well there a fix for this stuff DONT COME HERE. I know theirs a lot of people that act like baby's in our Hobby but really? This is just a Forum that's it. People Die, people change interest, people move to 

other sites cause they think there better. Point is dont become like some of the other folk in the hobby that feel there better than everyone else and leave to start there own Yahoo group which failed miserably

then started there own web site thinking they were going to put MLS and other sites out of business and that recently failed as well. You know, not every (JOE-BLOW) knows it all. all forums have there good and bads.

My opinion is this web site has seen better times but life's to short to cry about it even thou some people like to.

Jethro
Whoa dude, harsh language for the "old ladies" here!







As a matter of fact, the "old ladies wa, wa, wa" were PAYING members of this site, as many of us were when we first joined ten plus years ago. These folks were the ones that added so much to this site, in experience and information and helped to promote and bring so many new members here.







From YOUR profile, I noticed that you are not paying dues to help keep this site going (maybe put your money where your mouth is) AND you have been a member for all of eight months. Instead of picking on the "old ladies wa, wa, wa", maybe you could start supporting the site monetarily AND maybe look back on some of the history of this site and then you may possibly change YOUR attitude about some of these"old ladies". Just a thought.









If you bothered to READ my post you would have seen that I was defending the site.....







And guys like you. Apparently you REALLY don't get it, do you.









"My opinion is this web site has seen better times but life's to short to cry about it even thou some people like to." So the site has seen better times, huh? So PLEASE show me where your reply would help to better this site. So "some of you guys are such a bunch of old ladies"? Way to make friends and influence people.









"If you bothered to READ my post you would have seen that I was defending the site.....







And guys like you. " Reading comprehension must be a "strong" point for you. If you really want to "defend" this site, then pay for it and really help to keep it going! AND at the age of 70, I don't need your defense. I'm way past that! Maybe try not to
stir the crap here and stop going after guys like Mike. He actually made a worthwhile statement. 

Your post to this thread had NOTHING to do with norman's original post. But just to cause turmoil here. Look in the mirror, sir.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I was a 1st class member once on here but I decided to not do it the past 2 years because I feel I contribute enough here with content (thats what drives people to site anyway right - so I dont feel bad about it - I host all the pictures on my local server in my house). 

I even though about starting my own forum up because thats what I do all day, program web applications for fortune 500 companies (I would use an existing tried and true platform and tweak it). But I dont want to divide the community, its hard enough keeping up with 1 site, but if the need arises I can do so.

I have learned a great amount of information on this site, I ,hopefully, helped a lot on this site also. I also love meeting a lot of you guys at diamondhead every year! (even some at diamondhead let me know I have some sense in some of my posts here lol)

Anyway, dont let any 1 person stop you from posting on here, there are a great many lurkers that come here that I know personally, its more than you think you know. and even though they dont post they appreciate it!

Just throwing my 2 cents in and like my above post, will continue to contribute information here!

If anyone is lacking ideas or creativeness, I can throw you some crazy off the wall ideas, anytime lol (like a steam turbine powered fortuna flyer? lol - jensen wont sell me a turbine without the whole powerplant hehehe - yes I seriously still considered it) 

Andrew


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Most of what has been said here hits the mark. I too have left as a first class member a couple of years ago. Partly due to the fact that there are other FREE forums. Partly due to a few members here that seem to dominate these forums. And lastly, there is, in my opinon, a lack of a sense of humor here. Too much rivet counting. And I can also see it on Large Scale Central. I've been spending most of my time on G Scale Central. The Brits genuinly do have a good sense of humor and don't turn their noses up at anyone's work. At least that's the way I see it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dan, 
I agree about the lack of humor, too many times a little sarcasm has tripped me into the depths of sarchasm.... 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmph! Seems the more things change, the more they stay the same... I still check in on a regular basis to see what's happening but I, too, am taking some time off from G as I have new interests and obligations that are consuming my "free" time! To respond to the original post, I would agree that MLS is definitely on a down slope but then so is the entire hobby! It goes in cycles.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel the economy has really done its damage to the hobby...It has always been an expensive hobby if you like the expensive models they have manufactured. Sure it may not be for some people but stuff that is cheap, I really don't care for.

I have a page on facebook and it is EXTREMELY easy to post there..I have tried to get a message to Shad in my posts abouty the complexity of posting photos and videos here...and it is always the same .....so I don't pay to jump through the hoops here.

As far as a break, well everything is getting to be old hat, here and the Garden mag that I also do not pay for because it is the same old same old.....Some of the posters are correct everything here is hashed and rehashed..nothing new and exciting, dissagreements, hassles, and down right slamming...that is not very much fun...Do I still run trains? Oh **** yes! Do I weather, no not much any more, never really scratch built much...will I ever get out of trains..not sure...I have just shifted my hobbies around, guns for one, and music. 

When I got into this hobby BOY! I was PUMPED, then the infatuation wore off, as it does with any hobby..then the normal grind starts, if there is nothing new to spark interest, well things die or go stagnent!

The owners of any site you visit also has a responsibility to make things fun, exciting?, well year after year it is the same thing here same complaints and nothing seems to be done about it, which also kills interest.

Retailers have also had their part in taking this hobby down also!

I purchased a 2-6-6-2 at a train show at what I thought was a good price, then found that it could have been approx $200 cheaper that too also makes you gun shy to purchase from certain retailers, and first check Al on Ebay..NO one pays retail pricing! Weither people do their resurch or not when burned you remember that! 

Bottom line is interests change for what ever reason, one area losses money another one gains that which was lost! If There needs to be a "rebearth", in the hobby, then the train sites, retailers need to be the ones drawing us back into it, or they too will run dry....also watching a train go arund the same loop year after year gets a little old also, when it is not easy to change tings around.

Whats' happening in G scale reminds me loosely of what happened with comic books back in the 90s'...greed killed collecting for a spell, and it hasn't really come back to where it used to be...why collect a comic that there are 3-4 million copies of?

IMHO

Bubba


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of a sense of humor, let's not turn this topic into a pissing match gentlemen.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry Dwight, not my intentions at all just reasons why I am NOT as involved as before....I used to be all about the hobby, but don't know what happened..but it happened about a couple years ago!


Sorry just what I am going through and reasons why, not meant to spark any negative comments and or remarks.

Bubba


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

more like a fish feeding freeenzzzzzzzy - everywhere.... 

once it starts - it does not stop.................until....


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: The title of this thread, "The excitement here is not what it was 5 years ago"...*

*I don't know about you, but I leave for Diamondhead in less than three weeks. I'm getting pretty excited!!!*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't aiming at you Bubba - just the general tone of several of the posts.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmm, I would guess that now might be a good time (and perhaps after the holidays) for some of us long time members to get something started/going on our projects, take pictures and post them







This might stand to add back some of the spice and excitement that has been missing. As stated, things have become boring and that was suppose to inform some of us that we should be getting back in gear to share more once again. I guess that's how I see it. There's no need to start a big flame war over something trivial as this. As for those who are upset being here over the lack of things, go somewhere else then, don't sit around here and thump long time members here weather they've paid or not. The one's who've paid ( myself being a life member) did that to help support the site of which we like being a part of. I will try to get my creative juices flowing again so I can post more on my projects and layout. This is suppose to be a fun hobby, I enjoy it most of the time and when not, I go do something else. My father always told me "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all" I too have been guilty of breaking that ( right Dwight ?!?







), but have learned, grown from it and changed my ways. That's all I'm going to say. Now let's get on those train projects and share GOOD things and we'll all have fun !!!









Rocky


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 20 Dec 2012 10:06 PM 
I feel the economy has really done its damage to the hobby...It has always been an expensive hobby if you like the expensive models they have manufactured. Sure it may not be for some people but stuff that is cheap, I really don't care for.


Bubba




I think there are several factors that went into the economy hurting things, and not just the downturn. Before the downturn, starting back about '04/05 was when things started getting expensive about the same time the "wider is better" movement really got going as smaller scale guys were tempted into the great outdoors, but they brought their predilections for the big mainline railroad rolling stock they had in the smaller scales, wider track cost more (same $/ft but there's alot for feet) bigger engines cost more and like real estate prices, started creeping up higher, more stuff directed at the mainliners, couple this with the rise in 1:20, which also required wider curves, and much bigger rolling stock, some guys had to demolish and completely rebuild their ROWs to increase the clearances for the new bigger trains, these trains also costs alot more as they are larger and heavily detailed and all this stuff was now getting chipped and coded (and adding costs) with enough electronics to require a college level electronics course to sort out. 

So in the middle of this shift in '08 the economy goes bust, now alot of guys in the middle of building suddenly have much more serious priorities to deal with, the train becomes priority #1003. The pool of available large scaler's was probably halved, if not quartered. Its sloooowly starting to improve, but the costs have spiked, making this gauge alot harder to access than it was a decade ago, back when I started I could buy track for $3.50/ft sometimes as low as $2.50/ft, today best price is about $8/ft, higher in some place. So its alot less attractive to newbies, some companies are trying (Bachmann for example) with new product to try and attract families (TTE and LBH line) but others seam oblivious that today they are preaching to a much smaller choir.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

All hobbies require time, money and talent/interest in combination with a purpose (be it individually based an/or social group). Above all it requires involvement in a constructive way allowing for challenges, learning something new, and contributions. We have chosen to broaden our hobby experience in the past 5 years to offer our knowledge, experience and skill into a services for others. At the same time we truly enjoy the hobby learning how to build, retrofit and upgrade steam engines. So, it is not necessarily a situation in regards with the site problems, manufacturers, scratch building, but more to the purpose one brings to the hobby that determines if the excitement has lessen in the last 5 years.

Each year Ryan and I have been excited in what we get out of the hobby and try to contribute to the hobby (otherwise it could be quite boring going around in circles)....we still hear the bell ringing!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

On the other hand - does not our excitement depend on our own input and attitude, and come from with-in?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 21 Dec 2012 08:40 AM 
On the other hand - does not our excitement depend on our own input and attitude, and come from with-in? 
That thought crossed my mind as well, if its not that exciting to some folk, why not post something of their own work and try to liven things up. A site lives and dies by the participation of its members and as one who has posted alot of subjects over the years, I am a little urked at the general tone of this that its up to someone else (me or Dave Fletcher for example) to do projects for the entertainment of others, why aren't these same folk offering their projects for entertaining me in kind


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I post on FaceBook under The Platte River RR..but that being stated all I post, so far, is on this site also in the archives.....like I stated it is easier to post pics and vids there...and I try to post often so it doesn't get stagnent..but since I don't really weather much or build, let alone have that spark..that too is a little work to do so.

If Shad made it easier to post here....THAT would be a very LARGE incentive to do so...untill then......My RR page on FB is easier and very less time consuming...

Sorry for the negativity, but this one problem alone has been ongoing since I joined back in 04-05...untill that happens, it will suffice to just browse once and awhile.....

I would be up for still paying for space on this site, just make it easier to do so!

Bubba


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

reading this thread, i thought "here we go again!" 
i mean this 1st class - 2nd class thingy. 
a forum is not expensive to maintain. what is expensive is the service to host the pics of the members. 
a 1st class membership and its cost is a good thing for those, who have no own webspace for storing pics. 
but those with own space don't need that service. 
much more important is, what jason stated above: for 1st and 2nd class members alike it is a pain in the back to post pics (he phrased it more elegant) 
my last building pics i published on another forum, where i just have to copy and paste the pic-urls into the posts. as far as i know there are more, than just me, who feel that way. 

and THIS is the most important point. if a forum does not get as much interesting stuff as possible, something runs wrong. 
first class fees are only secondary to the forum as such. (although, as mentioned they are essential to the service of offering pic space) 

well, this should be enough, to get scolded. 

there are other points, that hit us as well. 
we are a bunch of old men, getting less with every burial - and very few newcomers. 
and we should not expect more in the future. 
the younger people grow up without trains. 
they travel by car and by plane, instead of western movies they see transformer comics on tv. 
the western countries have ceased to develop and produce toys or other goods, while the quality of asian goods is about the level of our goods from the fourties. so what do we expect to get better? our toys? our purchasing power? our numbers? the mood in the forum? 

best we could do is take our toys, build our own little perfect worlds and try tolerate each other.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well as most have said it's boring as not much is posted on new projects or new items. I have notice there are select few topics with a project that seems to get ignored after the person has taken the time to show folks what he has done. Does not give one much incentive to keep posting any type of project. As far as adding pics being a first class member has made my life easier to post pics as compared to us un savvy computer folks trying to figure out a way to add pics. Some sites make it very difficult to do this here it's about as simple as it gets. Yep I do take time off from the hobby and do other things so I don't get burned out. I do some modeling and kit bashing but rarely post them. I gues the bottom line is we have not seen a lot of new items to keep most of us from getting bored and the price does not help either. Later RJD


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

sense of humor 

As a Brit by birth, I'm always ready with a witty and/or sarcastic comment (joke) but usually someone takes ofense and the Moderator deletes it. See my prior comment about the curent Moderators, and note Dwight is actively watching and posting... 

it is a pain in the back to post 
And it is not just photos. Try including a link/URL. I've had to edit the HTML code more often than not - even after the latest update cleaned up some of the problems.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I really wanted to build my "Masterclass 2002" Mason Bogie..I was very enthusiastic about it! 
The reasons its still not done are mostly my own fault, and nothing to do with MLS!  

I was never happy with my scratch-built cab..making the curved windows, by hand, was somewhat outside 
of my skill range..Eventually I plan to find someone who can laser-cut the cab for me, 
then I will probably resume, and finish, the project..(I need a "one-off" 1/24 scale standard gauge cab, 
so I couldn't use any of the 1/20.3 scale cabs that were available) 

Another factor was that I waited..and waited...and waited..(5 years) for the Mason Bogie chassis, which never arrived. 
But that also had nothing to do with the forum. 

So as for the masterclasses themselves, I always thought they were awesome!  
And there was a pretty good amount of participation I thought! 
even though many of us never finished the projects we started, that's not really the point.. 
we learned a ton just by doing how ever much we did, and just by reading all the articles and builders logs 
and discussions..I hope we can have more someday! I would still participate!  
I know they are a TON of work to put together for the authors though! David Fletcher especially 
deserves our thanks and gratitude for all he did! and many others worked hard too to make these projects 
available for all of us.. 

I don't think those kinds of things are necessarily over forever..hobby participation waxes and wanes for all of us.. 
personally, I am in the middle of a 2-year lull because I was laid off, and im going back to school full-time.. 
My model building has basically stopped completely for the short term..life just gets in the way sometimes.. 
but even so, I still find myself here on MLS pretty much every day.. 
why? because this forum is part of my hobby!  
I might not be building anything at the moment, but I can still participate in the hobby just by reading 
and enjoying what everyone else is doing..I will probably be a member of MLS for the rest of my life. 

Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

As for "the excitement" on this site, I think a lot of that has to do with our own attitudes. I've heard from long-time members and newcomers alike that lament that the tone here is often confrontational or downright rude. To be frank, there are many threads where that is absolutely the case. Newbies come on board to ask questions only to be given lectures on how reviving a year-old thread will upset the natural order of the universe or to chastise them about their spelling. Seriously, folks? _That's_ the first impression you want to give? No wonder people run away screaming. But I think that historically those threads (and those attitudes) have always existed to some degree. It's just that the signal-to-noise ratio has increased in their favor of late because the threads on modeling projects and other "look at this cool thing" threads have diminished. The question is, why is that? 

Some have lamented that it's difficult to post on this forum. Personally, I've rarely had issues with that. Maybe it's _how_ I post things; that what others see as "workarounds" are just so second nature to me as to be SOP. Dunno. Since it works for me, I can only tell people how I do things. But I can also understand how that would be a stumbling block to active participation. 

But the other thing I see is a culture of non-feedback on modeling threads. Speaking as a modeler who does post projects fairly routinely, there doesn't seem to be as much feedback from forum members as there used to be "in the good old days." Don't know why that is, but honestly, even I'm affected by it, and have to remind myself to post a note saying "good job" or similar on other modeling threads. None of us post our work in a vacuum. We do so because at some level, we want to feed our egos. Of course, we're always looking for suggestions and ideas on how to do things, but we're also looking for reassurance that we're on the right track and that people appreciate what we're doing. When you don't get that feedback, you're less and less prone to post your work the next time. I know--quite some time ago--there were those who were outspokenly opposed to "one-line responses," saying they only served to clutter the forum and increase the post count. Hogwash! When my team scores a touchdown, I shout! When I hear a performance that excites me, I applaud. Why shouldn't I say "good job" when I see a good model? Hey, if you don't like one-line responses, well, at least they're quick to read through. 

Any forum--at any time--is what its current members make it. If the members want to spice things up a bit, they need to take it upon themselves as individuals to do so. If they want it to put forth a more pleasant persona towards newbies, the members themselves need to make a point to be polite (and that sometimes means _not_ responding.) If you're tired of reading and answering the same old questions, then just don't answer them. Move on to the next thread and let someone else pick up the ball. 

But seriously; this thread has gone on for how many posts now? Instead of responding to this, how about posting a photo of your latest project/acquisition/etc. (Just be sure to start a new thread...  ) 

Later, 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin once I have gotten a little more work done I *WILL* be posting a couple updates on the following projects;


1. Adding interior seats, link/pin couplers to my Lil Big Hauler coaches.


2. Finish painting on the Floortoy Boxcab 


3. Bashing a small transfer caboose from a Bloody L bobber


..and in the future topics on detailing my Lil Big Hauler locomotives, not to mention the layout updates. 

the rest of ya...


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 21 Dec 2012 09:40 AM 
sense of humor 

As a Brit by birth, I'm always ready with a witty and/or sarcastic comment (joke) but usually someone takes ofense and the Moderator deletes it. See my prior comment about the curent Moderators, and note Dwight is actively watching and posting... 

it is a pain in the back to post 
And it is not just photos. Try including a link/URL. I've had to edit the HTML code more often than not - even after the latest update cleaned up some of the problems. 
Hyperlinks fail even though the preview works even after fiddling with the HTML is enough to discourage any poster with anything more than a plain text message. 
Pasting a URL with a http beginning should just be parsed on submit and converted into an active hyperlink automatically but it is particularly fussy for some reason.
Much has changed on the internet over the years but the same old elementary problems have not changed at all. 
I for one have had a gut full of dysfunctional interfaces. No ill intent towards the host of the site as I know it is very time consuming to 'fiddle' with code.


----------

